# Congratulations to two new Administrators



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I would like to congratulate *wrench97* and *jcgriff2* as additions to the TSF Administration Team. Congratulation, guys......:thumb:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Well deserved by both


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations to you both glad to have you in the positions.


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

Congratulations Wrench97 and jcgriff2, most likely very well deserved :thumb:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congratulations and well done.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Ditto to all the above, I look forward to different approaches.

Well done guys!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done guys!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you everyone!

The Admin's chair is just as I remembered it from a few years ago!

I thought parking was free? :0


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

Congrats to our 2 new co-admins










I hope you will like the team as good as the others do!!!


THANK YOU for wanting to help........


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> The Admin's chair is just as I remembered it from a few years ago!
> 
> I thought parking was free? :0


It is the charge is the rental fee for the chair.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, but all I can find is the beer where's the good stuff?


----------



## softwaremaniac (Jun 18, 2017)

Congratulations to both of you  Very well deserved.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The good stuff is hidden.......:laugh:


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Gratz guys :grin:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

So glad to hear that now lets get moving with changes we all know need to happen!
Congratulations guys!!!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wrench97 said:


> Thanks guys, but all I can find is the beer where's the good stuff?


I drank it. You were 10 minutes late to the party! :0

Thanks again everyone!

John




`


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Congratulations to * * wrench97* *and* * jcgriff2** on your new promotions! **:luxhello: :4-cheers:
*


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome back Griff, good to see Vertical Scope came to embrace your gig. 

Congrats Wrench, you've always been a great member so now it can be honoured to the highest extent!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Excellent choices! Congrats *wrench97* and *jcgriff2*!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Excellent selection, well done to you both







...........


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you guys.

John


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Wrench97 said:


> Thanks guys, but all I can find is the beer where's the good stuff?


 I always keep mine where it's safe, in the same cabinet as the power tools and firearms.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Congrats to you both


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats to both of you guys. You've both always been great figureheads with the work you do on TSF and it's nice to see it recognized :wave:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

From Me Too


----------

